# Snow Bear at Work



## toiyabe (Nov 24, 2003)

Photo #1


----------



## toiyabe (Nov 24, 2003)

Photo #2


----------



## toiyabe (Nov 24, 2003)

Photo 3 of 3. These photos are seven years old, same plow, different vehicle. Hard to say the plow is junk.. Seems to move snow. Now Old Member did a Google search on Rainshadow, so he knows I live in the comparatively mild area of the Sierra. So I can get away with the Snow Bear. If I got deep snow of course I could not do it.

You can pick at me for defending the Snow Bear, but your slurs on the Snow Bear are unfounded.


----------



## PBC IN BUFFALO (Nov 1, 2002)

Usually I'm pretty good with not bashing other peoples equipment or opinions......BUT you my friend are out of hand with these STUPID STUPID posts. Are you trying to prove or justify that your just too cheap to go buy a Real plow. THAT PLOW WILL NEVER HOLD UP IN THE COMMERCIAL PLOWING ENVIROMENT......AND I WAS UNDER THE IMPRESSION THAT THAT IS WHAT THIS FORUM IS..........OR WAS......... FOR! ARE YOU TRYING TO TELL US WE SHOULD USE THOSE PLOWS? I JUST WOULD LOVE TO UNDERSTAND WHAT YOUR TRYING TO SAY HERE???????


----------



## t4dodge (Oct 10, 2002)

congrats with your never ending attempts of being an annoying a$$hole...


----------



## HandyHaver (Oct 14, 2000)

Next time shoot a video.

That thing would never finish either one of those pushes.

Looks to me like those banks were cut by a blower??

Mark


----------

